
InstaChat – Chat from anywhere android app - mohak1712
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=social.chat.whatsapp.fb.messenger.messaging
======
tradersam
So basically chat heads from Facebook.

~~~
gcb0
who cares about the heads.

if it can deliver the multiple chat systems in the same UI like Trillian and
others did for the 90s chat it can be huge. Sadly I know it won't be this.

